# Low cpu score in passmark. HELP!!!



## Leoplate25 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi. I have a 9600k on an asus hero xi wifi, 2x8gb predator 2933, an m.2 micron 2200 256gb, a samsung evo 860 1tb, bitfenix whisper 750w, h100i v2, rtx 2070, and im getting 1000 points less than the 13500 published on their site. I tried resetting the bios to its default, different power plans with no luck. In Cinebench r15 i get 1060 points. The thing is when i had a 6600k i got more points in passmark. What can it be? I attached a pic of the passmark run. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 19, 2020)

Doing some research i saw that my compression score is too low, almost half of a "normal" score. CPU is running fine, 55 degrees C tops, 4.3ghz all cores, 4.6ghz single core.

Here are some numbers (my scores vs passmark average scores):

CPU: 12.521 (low score in compression) vs 13.510 (passmark site)
Graphics Card: 14.849 vs 14.052 (passmark site)
M.2 Micron 2200 256gb: 13.523 vs 11.273 (passmark site)
SATA Samsung 1tb EVO 860: 5.309 vs 4.870 (passmark site)
RAM Score: 3.488 - read/write 19.236/15.205 vs read/write 18.562/14.399 (passmark site)

And i did what they told me in their site:

I did a fresh install of Windows.
I have SSD's (no need to defragment them).
I have an RTX 2070 and i don't use the integrated graphics.
All other scores are ok, just the CPU is low. I updated to the latest BIOS. I tried the BIOS on default.
I enabled and disabled XMP, i set it to manual too. Same thing.
I tried another installation of Windows in another SSD.
Cinebench R15 and R20 give me good scores (same as on internet).
The CPU runs at 55-56 degrees C tops.
Nothing is running on the background.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2020)

Its passmark... kind uselsss in the first place, bud. 

That score may have something to do with your curious RAM configuration. Looks like you have 3 sticks? 2 are running in dual channel and the one (16GB) stick is running in single channel. It is likely your system is set to run at the 2400 Mhz speeds.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Its passmark... kind uselsss in the first place, bud.
> 
> That score may have something to do with your curious RAM configuration. Looks like you have 3 sticks? 2 are running in dual channel and the one (16GB) stick is running in single channel. It is likely your system is set to run at the 2400 Mhz speeds.


No, no. I have 2 sticks of 8 running in dual channel at 2933MHz. The 16gb are from the laptop.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2020)

I still fall back on the fact that it is passmark... which is MEH for judging system speeds. If you tested well in everything else... why worry about this arbitrary number?


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I still fall back on the fact that it is passmark... which is MEH for judging system speeds. If you tested well in everything else... why worry about this arbitrary number?


Youre right. Thanks for your time.


----------



## er557 (Jan 19, 2020)

You inspired me to test it as well, I dont know what to compare it to though, although arbitrary it is detailed enough and has a nice interface...





My ram runs @2133mhz ddr4, although it's double -quad channel interface. My latency in aida64 is not so good.
(the computer was idling on other tasks while running this bench)


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 19, 2020)

er557 said:


> You inspired me to test it as well, I dont know what to compare it to though, although arbitrary it is detailed enough and has a nice interface...
> View attachment 142635
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have two xeons overclocked? A non oced xeon scores 19000 aprox.
Lot of people told me that passmark is pretty useless. I also been told the best bench to test cpu power is cinebench. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## er557 (Jan 19, 2020)

yes two xeons, not overclocked, simply circumvented restrictions in order to run all cores @3.00~3.5ghz instead of the all core limit of 2.3ghz, and power limit that locks them down is disabled as well, watercooled.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 19, 2020)

er557 said:


> yes two xeons, not overclocked, simply circumvented restrictions in order to run all cores @3.00~3.5ghz instead of the all core limit of 2.3ghz, and power limit that locks them down is disabled as well, watercooled.


Nice. I hate passmark. Because all the other benchs run just fine but this one is stuborn. Haha. Cheers from Argentina.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 21, 2020)

er557 said:


> yes two xeons, not overclocked, simply circumvented restrictions in order to run all cores @3.00~3.5ghz instead of the all core limit of 2.3ghz, and power limit that locks them down is disabled as well, watercooled.


Hi. Do you have any idea what "compression" is in CPU bench in Passmark? Thanks!


----------



## er557 (Jan 21, 2020)

Prolly what it sounds like, measuring archive or file compression speed for apps like winzip or winrar, which uses algorithms like encryption strength, file system speed, cpu speed to compress the files, ram and memory to process and store those files, and the general performance of the cpu sub system to provide the said task of reducing size of multiple files or archives for storage purposes.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 21, 2020)

er557 said:


> Prolly what it sounds like, measuring archive or file compression speed for apps like winzip or winrar, which uses algorithms like encryption strength, file system speed, cpu speed to compress the files, ram and memory to process and store those files, and the general performance of the cpu sub system to provide the said task of reducing size of multiple files or archives for storage purposes.


That's the weak spot in the bench. I get 10.316 and the average is near 18.500. WTF? Haha! Passmark has an integrated compressor and decompressor or it uses what you have installed? Silly question but i have to ask. Thanks!


----------



## er557 (Jan 21, 2020)

I would not assume it uses what you have, it has it's own dll's to do that, how they do or measure it is a different question. You could try the built in 7z or winrar benchmarks to measure the same thing, and compare online if you're worried, but seeing your cpu does well otherwise, no worries.


----------

